# Ford Duetto Autosleeper 1999 Gas escape floor holes



## 123022 (May 1, 2009)

I am enquiring about five holes in the floor of the vehicle only one of which has a pipe extending below.
The other four are virtually plug holes thus allowing water to enter the vehicle which regrettably it has under the sink and kitchen units.
Is this the standard situation or an oversight on behalf of Duetto?
Either way it is an appalling oversight which will take considerable time and money to cure.
Thanks for any help.
Stuartiom


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Can't offer an opinion without seeing them Stuart, but if they are gas drop-out holes don't block them up.

A bit of mildew is preferable to being launched into space!! 8O 8O 

Someone with a similar van will advise shortly I've no doubt.

Dave


----------



## 123022 (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.
Its a bit more than mildew regrettably.
I guess the point is one has a pipe to prevent water gushing into the home four others dont.
I wouldnt block them up and will probably try and fine a way to put pipes on the remaining holes but I feel if this is a standard design Duetto should do something about the damage.


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi This post may get more replies in the Auto-Sleeper Forum but I would contact the after sales or service dept at AS. They are always very helpful.
Regards Chris

_Mod Note. Whoops - hadn't noticed it was in the wrong forum. Thanks Chris - have moved it as you see.
Zeb_


----------



## 123022 (May 1, 2009)

*Has anyone got a late 90's model?*

If so have you had a problems with water entering the floor area through the gas holes in the floor?


----------



## 123022 (May 1, 2009)

*Is there another website/forum where I might get a response?*

Thanks.
Stuartiom


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Out & About Live - but you didn't hear it from me right :lol: :lol:


----------



## 123022 (May 1, 2009)

Cheers!


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi, I suspect you have a leak !!! if the holes are in the floor then water would not run uphill into the van :lol: unless it is spray from the wheels ??? If that is the case some sort of mud flaps would solve the problem. :wink: Pics of where etc, may be more help ? If they are gas drop vents I would think they would be in the gas cupboard.
terry


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I do not have an Autosleeper Duetto but I would be pretty sure that yours is missing some fittings or has been modified by someone since leaving Autosleepers. When it was built the gas drop outs would usually have a plastic or metal grid over them on the inside and a metal cover over them on the outside... this cover is positoned to stop any water that is thrown up from the road from entering the van. Do you think it may have been removed or have been knocked off?

If you wish to continue posting you will need to subscribe to MHF and if you do you may like to post a picture or two of the problem holes ... I am sure that a Duetto owner or one of us will be able to help... 

Mike

P.S.

note I have now merged your three separate posts into one thread... posting a question and keeping the replies in one thread is best way to get the info you need from a forum :wink: ...


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

stuartiom said:


> I am enquiring about five holes in the floor of the vehicle only one of which has a pipe extending below.
> The other four are virtually plug holes thus allowing water to enter the vehicle which regrettably it has under the sink and kitchen units.
> Is this the standard situation or an oversight on behalf of Duetto?
> Either way it is an appalling oversight which will take considerable time and money to cure.
> ...


Correct me if I am wrong but a *TEN YEAR OLD *van, the converter should pay rectification costs?

Ford Duetto Autosleeper *1999* Gas escape floor holes


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> stuartiom said:
> 
> 
> > I am enquiring about five holes in the floor of the vehicle only one of which has a pipe extending below.
> ...


He is new Peter :lol: after reading a little more he will soon realise that people cannot get problems fixed on new vans :lol: :lol: :lol: 
terry


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

maddie said:


> He is new Peter :lol: after reading a little more he will soon realise that people cannot get problems fixed on new vans :lol: :lol: :lol:
> terry


Now Now Maddie, you know thats not strictly true, depends on what van and what dealer! 

Peter


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

> He is new Peter after reading a little more he will soon realise that people cannot get problems fixed on new vans





> Now Now Maddie, you know thats not strictly true, depends on what van and what dealer


I am sure that Auto-Sleeper will provide advice on the Duetto and there are certainly no problems getting any warranty work / repairs done by AS. 
I have recently had some minor problems sorted out on our Broadway and found everyone at the factory and service department to be very helpful and considerate.

This is a major advantage when buying from Auto-Sleeper you have the option of returning to the factory for repairs rather than use the dealer network. There is also a very nice CC site nearby in Broadway so a factory visit can be combined with a trip away.

Regards Chris


----------

